# Got smoked by a cruiser bike today on W&OD trail....



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Fat tires - maybe 2.8 to 3.0.. not a real low down cruiser, but wasn't a new bike..

The guy was barely putting out a pedal stroke, I was meandering at maybe 17-18 mph on my hardtail.. 

I looked at his rear wheel - i saw his gears and it seemed a little big in the rear hub.. had to of been power assisted.. not sure if he had a batter on the rear pannier.

I got into my TT bars, and laid down 24 mph, and still couldn't catch him, while he was still easy pedaling.. had to of been power assisted... or he's got 0 drag on that bike..


----------



## Durandal (Aug 31, 2005)

Must be those new 0 Drag teflon tires that can only be inflated with Hydrogen. And one of those perpetual motion hubs too.

I wouldn't worry about it man, I'm sure someone like Lance could burn either of us even if he were riding a one to one gear ratio BMX bike made by Huffy. Just sit back and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

cruisers rule!


----------



## Brick Tamland (Mar 31, 2006)

I've seen some crazy things on the W&OD. Ever seen crazy shirtless backwards-backpack wearing guy? He's one of my favorites. 

I got smoked by a teenager on a huffy mtb that was squeaky as all get out. I couldn't figure out how he could make that bike go so fast....but then, I sometimes can't figure out why I'm so slow.


----------



## Durandal (Aug 31, 2005)

Alright BJII, since it appears we are having a CA (Cruisers Anonymus) meeting, I'll admit it, one of my guilty pleasures at work is to take a cruiser on a test ride after putting it together. Single speeds, three speeds or more, coaster or rim brake, diamond frame or Biria I don't care, they're all fun.

Now it is time for the Cruisers prayer.

"I ride cruisers, but I can change, if I have too, I guess. Amen."


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Brick Tamland said:


> I've seen some crazy things on the W&OD. Ever seen crazy shirtless backwards-backpack wearing guy? He's one of my favorites.
> 
> I got smoked by a teenager on a huffy mtb that was squeaky as all get out. I couldn't figure out how he could make that bike go so fast....but then, I sometimes can't figure out why I'm so slow.



Haven't seen that one.. I did some a bike, that had 2 seats side by side with 2 people both pedaling..that was crazy! (they were pretty high up too).


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

Sounds like a new fun pastime...going out on the roads and trails on cruisers and messing with the recreation guys' minds....hmmmm...lots of potential here. Maybe show up at a rec group ride on one...thanks for the idea.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

bas said:


> Fat tires - maybe 2.8 to 3.0.. not a real low down cruiser, but wasn't a new bike..
> 
> The guy was barely putting out a pedal stroke, I was meandering at maybe 17-18 mph on my hardtail..
> 
> ...


Did it say "Hummah" on the side of the bike?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

LOL, my thoughts exactly...'ole Tom and Humma Hanna strike again


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

i think this is the one that smoked you

http://cgi.ebay.com/Motorized-Cruis...3QQihZ013QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SPDu4ea (Jul 19, 2006)

I think he would have heard a 2-stroke...


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

I saw a documentary on Lance where he got on a Trek folder, said it was his new Time Trial bike, and asked which way the starting line was. It's a fair bet he could smoke most of us on that thing. 

I have seen a couple of electric bikes recently. They look like cruisers, but they have very large hubs- 10"-12", and the company that makes them makes conversions for other bikes.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

SPDu4ea said:


> I think he would have heard a 2-stroke...



Yes, I definitely would of heard that..

I've seen some guy barrelling down Route 27 next to the Pentagon on the road with a gas powered bike.. hehehe


----------



## Legend911 (May 12, 2006)

*Cruiser Bike?*

Wow I wouldnt imagien getting smoked by a cruiser bike LOL!


----------

